# Stoker



## azrocker (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a stoker but have yet to hook it up. I bought it used. Now I am trying to figure out how to attach it to my cooker. I found this thread and thought the dual blower an interesting idea.
http://www.barbecuebible.com/board/v...9c66df6de9ded6


----------



## dan of the highlands (Mar 22, 2009)

That looks very interesting.  But I'm not sure I understand what benefit two fans provide that one larger fan could not.

AZRocker, did you notice that the entire exterior of this fella's Char-griller is custom fitted with welding blanket material?  I'm wondering how well a mod like that insulates the smoker.  Does anyone think that there would be a significant heat retention?  How good are welding blankets as an insulator and how much less charcoal is he burning with a mod like that?


----------



## azrocker (Mar 22, 2009)

I had not noticed. Interesting point. I hear they work very well and that Harbor Freight has a cheap one. I have thought of that for an overniter. That is what I bought the Stoker for. Otherwise I like to tend the fire. Apparently he feels that if he has a significant drop in heat the second fan will assist with heat movement rather then fire stoking.
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/cta...emnumber=41507


----------

